# Ugly Stick Jetty Fishing Rod



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ugly Stick 6'6" heavy/medium action..good for jetty fishing?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ugly stick....go to a bait shop and get a star rod or crowder rod...you will be much happier with the stronger lighter rod


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep !!...

Stars and Crowders rock the house! No other way to put it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i go for a nice 7footer because its nice to be able to negoite the fish through the rocks
boaters world will have them
cheap too


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*let see*

UglyStik "Lite" 7' or 7'6" $40  
star rods or crowder rods same size Over $140...
I have both....and other then the Extra $100 there really isnt much, that those rods have over the "Lite" model....and again unless you have used the Uglystik "LITE" then you really can't give your honest Opinion


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

oh ive used all kinds of ugly sticks but an ugly stick cant compare to a star or crowder

you can get the ariel model from star rods for $40-80 and the delux model is a little better and lighter for $80-120


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*And*

a star doesnt compare to G-Loomis, so what's your point?? I find it hard to belive you had the "Lite" model made by UglyStix. And didnt like it and the lower end poles made by star that you say go $40 and $80...Wouldnt even match up to the "Lite" model.. And i still have never seen a StarRod go for less then a $100 (But i might be looking in the wrong section ) Is the StarRod worth the extra $100 in the 7' , compare to the UglyStix "Lite" for $40...........No.....But that's my opinion. Why spend that kind of money, when the star rods doesnt win by much. If you compare the two??? Because it's a few ounces lighter....Just because people spend less then a $100 on a pole, doesnt mean they won't catch anything. With that extra $100 you can get a really good reel Just go to a sport store where they have both, Ask for a reel to put on it. Then compare and see for yourselve. If you have the money to spend, then go for the Loomis. If not get you something that won't break you. And will get the job done.......I have always belive, that you don't need that Rolex, because a regular seko. Can tell the time just as Good


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I own several Ug Stick Lites....They are my loaner/kids rods. Not a thing wrong with them.

But comparing them to Star Stellars and Crowder E-Series Lights is like comparing a tractor to a 5.0 mustang.

Comparing Stars/Crowders to G. Loomis is like comparing a 5.0 mustang to a Porshe 911. Both are fast as hell, but how much you wanna pay?

Ugly Stix are NOT fast. Never will be.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

If it works then don't change it.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

We've got a couple of 8' ugly sticks that we use specifically for the jetties around here. 6'-6" seems a little short but it would work. Between the wife and myself, we have around 20 surf rods that include customs and several high end blanks and mag elites, 525's, 970's, 980's, ect. It's not a matter of affording or identifying quality tackle. Around here, the jetties are a rough place to fish and we don't take any of our nice rods on the rocks. We've got about half a dozen "beater" rods that we use on the rocks, and ugly sticks fit the bill.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i know g loomis are nice i have a few  i didnt say them because well if hes looking at an ugly stick then hes probably not going to pay 6 times more for a better rod....was just letting him know for a few bucks more he could have a lot nicer rod that IMO he would be much happier with 

my mom has a star rod EX510 6'9 that was $47 and is pretty nice for the price


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, I paid about 65$ for the ugly stick. I haven't used it yet. I can get a star or crowder for the same price? Bait shops usually jack up the prices on everything. Maybe I can look elsewhere.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got two Star stellar lites that I paid about 100.00 apiece for on sale. To me, they're too nice and kinda delicate to take out on our jetties in Destin.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Star Stellars are NOT to "nice and delicate" to take out on the jetties. That's one of the reasons they are worth the $100.00...

Some of you may remember the nasty spill I took on some jetties, when I got up bleeding in eight different places.... 

I was holding a Star Stellar 7' spinner at the time, and I fell ON THE ROD, into the rocks, oyster shells, mud, etc.

I came up cut and bleeding, the rod didn't get a scratch.... 

Believe it, or not!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I guess*

i am old school with rods, i get what will get the job done. Being a surf,pier,jetty....I even have a custom pole, for those special fights And i can't see throwing this pole on some rocks no matter if it was meant to take that  But if you have the Money to spend, then go ahead and buy what makes you happy. I have said before, most of the money should always be spend on the REEL. Yes some poles are lighter (If it ever gets to the point that i can't cast a pole because it's to heavy, i will go to the gym) and some poles are a little pretty (A fishing pole has never got me a girl) So to say that Star or Crowder poles are so much better then a UglyStik I still have to disgree, And if you are talking about how tough a pole is....Please those poles cant compare to the UglyStik....It has already been proven on the breaking point, there isnt a pole that will go past the point that a UglyStik will.....Yes a UglyStik will break....But that star and crowder pole will snap like twigs, before the UglystiK even gets close But then again it's up to you, spend the extra $100 to $200 for a fishing pole. Because it might be alittle better, or save that money and get you a better reel. And we can go back and forth on this, but a $300 pole and $300 reel doesnt mean a damn thing in the end. Because if you havent taken the time to learn the skills to catch fish....These high dollar items arent going to catch more fish for you....And that person at the end of the pier with the cheap old beaten up uglystik will still be outfishing you


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> i am old school with rods, i get what will get the job done. Being a surf,pier,jetty....I even have a custom pole, for those special fights And i can't see throwing this pole on some rocks no matter if it was meant to take that  But if you have the Money to spend, then go ahead and buy what makes you happy. I have said before, most of the money should always be spend on the REEL. Yes some poles are lighter (If it ever gets to the point that i can't cast a pole because it's to heavy, i will go to the gym) and some poles are a little pretty (A fishing pole has never got me a girl) So to say that Star or Crowder poles are so much better then a UglyStik I still have to disgree, And if you are talking about how tough a pole is....Please those poles cant compare to the UglyStik....It has already been proven on the breaking point, there isnt a pole that will go past the point that a UglyStik will.....Yes a UglyStik will break....But that star and crowder pole will snap like twigs, before the UglystiK even gets close But then again it's up to you, spend the extra $100 to $200 for a fishing pole. Because it might be alittle better, or save that money and get you a better reel. And we can go back and forth on this, but a $300 pole and $300 reel doesnt mean a damn thing in the end. Because if you havent taken the time to learn the skills to catch fish....These high dollar items arent going to catch more fish for you....And that person at the end of the pier with the cheap old beaten up uglystik will still be outfishing you


Whatever, Jetty...        :--|


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

the light factor is not for being able to cast it...get a sturdystik and hold it all day and youll be a body builder in no time....we like them light so not only can we cast them all day without getting tired but we can hold them all day without getting tired also

i dont know about you but when i go out for 10-12 hours and hold the pole the whole time ide want the lightest rod possible 

also the guides on uglystiks suck ive had the inserts fall off and guides bend a lot and with the stars and crowders have nice guides...only time i have had a guide bend or insert come out is on a crowder rod that my drunk friend stepped on five times lol and on that the guide bent a little and the insert came off

IMO uglystik for freshwater is great but for salt i like the added sensitivity, lightness, strength, and a longer butt for fighting the bigger tougher fish


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't*

quit that easy then it won't be any fun....You made good points I just want people to know that....well you don't need to spend so much MONEY:--| to catch a little fish


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Sturdy stick is heavy. 7' ugly stick (saltwater version) is not. I've had one for a few years now and like it. It's good for jetty, boat, pier(yuck), and even surf. For surf I prefer a longer rod but if all I had was the 7' ugly I would still be fishin. I make it a point not to horn in on other people fishing and stay away from crowded piers. I don't know how you people up north do it. I would have to get a boat I guess.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Ok, I paid about 65$ for the ugly stick. I haven't used it yet. I can get a star or crowder for the same price? Bait shops usually jack up the prices on everything. Maybe I can look elsewhere.


MAYBE you can find it cheaper elsewhere, BUT...don't sell the local shops short. Go into Wal-Mart or any other "Big-Box" store and ask them for a fishing report and you'll get a dumb look. If you get to know the folks at your local stores, they'll take care of you a a couple of extra bucks are well worth the treatment you get there. I can go in Howards, The Fishin Shack or the Fishin' Hole and be greeted with a smile and some dang good info when I get there. I've bought from the big boxers before when there were some DEEP discounts on a few items, but you can't go wrong patronizing the Mom and Pop stores. I would hate to think of how fishing would be without them. Also, I agree with Fisheadgib about taking cheaper rods to the Jetty. I know the jetty where you fish, and the rocks are treacherous! An ugly stick will work just fine there. Ponce jetty is not a place where you normally use "finesse" style fishing or hope for great casting distance. It's not so much the ROD that gets beaten up (although it will) but it's the GUIDES as well. Unless you are into replacing them yourself, use the ugly rod there. Mess up the guides and they will fray your line and do other nasty things to it. The Crowders, etc, would be great for the pier and you should have a couple of those or similar in your arsenal as well. Since you already have an ugly, stay with it. You may want to expand your horizon a little though, and try out Sunglow pier. Also, a nice surf rod matched to your reel would allow you to throw from the beach for a change of pace. If you are going to fish the Jetty ONLY, then what you have is just fine. Spend the extra bucks on bait/lures/terminal tackle, and of course...the appropriate legal beverage


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Railroader..i can relate! I still have a huge scab on my leg from two weeks ago! Second time for me (rocks at the jetty). Like you, I saved my pole...i think i'd save my pole over my leg! Not that I really want to do that, but my instinct tells me to save my pole thinking I'm not going to be hurt too much when I go down.(sometimes I'm wrong though).


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't used my new Shimano Baitcaster 6500 yet, but just after putting it on my 10 Ugly Stick it already feels so much better. I've been using a very small Penn ssg all along for the past 5 months on this long 10 foot Ugly and my wrist kills me every time I'm out there fishing and I never let my pole down..it's constantly sliding off my hip and it's like this for 5-6 hours! I sure hope this is what you're all talking about when you say "balance"!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> I haven't used my new Shimano Baitcaster 6500 yet, but just after putting it on my 10 Ugly Stick it already feels so much better. I've been using a very small Penn ssg all along for the past 5 months on this long 10 foot Ugly and my wrist kills me every time I'm out there fishing and I never let my pole down..it's constantly sliding off my hip and it's like this for 5-6 hours! I sure hope this is what you're all talking about when you say "balance"!



Weight can not overcome perfect balance....
I would Look for a 8ft rod that might be lighter in the future... Then again I am a tackle ho...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Pat, you can pick up a daiwa eliminator for about 45 bucks or so. The difference in weight between a 10' ugly and a 10' eliminator is like night and day. I just matched a 4500 with a 9' eliminator. I know I can hold that all day.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just picked up an 7ft elimnator for 16.99


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

That's awesome. I wish I could pick up one that cheap. My 7' ugly is really not heavy and I'm pleased with it's durability. My 8' eliminator has seen lots of use and I just bought the 9'. I like to use the medium size spinners with braid.


----------



## uglystickdavid (Aug 25, 2006)

*uglystick*

uglystick rule the best rod on the market


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

uglystickdavid said:


> uglystick rule the best rod on the market


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

on what market?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Now*

i like uglyStik, but even i wouldnt go that far for the price they are good rod....But the best rod Maybe he is on drugs or something....or just trying to start a fire  LOL...it's a wonder there arent more replys to this crazy person   You lost me, at the best rods in the world


----------



## uglystickdavid (Aug 25, 2006)

*fishing rods*

stoping hateing on the uglystick i thank they are good rods the one i have i have had no problem with


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

insane in the membrane!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

David, I have an ugly stick. I like it. It is a 7' one. Longer than that they are too heavy for me to hold and cast for long periods of time. It doesn't have anything to do with hating. For rods longer than 7' I like the diawa because they are lightweight. I had a 12' ugly stick. I gave it to my oldest son. He has muscles on his muscles and he prefers a lighter rod if he has to hold it for any length of time.


----------



## uglystickdavid (Aug 25, 2006)

*uglystick*

ya'll just mad the uglystick is one of the strongest poles on the market if u don't like it email me


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

strong ok....sensitive, lightweight, durable nada


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

*David*

Mad. I said I like my ugly stick. I use it. But I'm not slobbering at the mouth obsessed with ANY brand of equipment. I have seen lemon fords, lemon chevys etc... People have broken ugly sticks, and also expensive rods... It all comes down to personal preference and being open minded enough to try different equipment.... I like brunettes but I'm not gonna turn down a willing redhead.


----------

